# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Nepenthes chaniana (new species)

## kuching

In the past, people misidentified a new species of pitcher plant in Sabah as _N. pilosa_. But now it has a new name : _Nepenthes chaniana_, named after Datuk CL Chan, Managing Director of Natural History Publications (Borneo). 

more on this link:

http://www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=45221

----------

